# update on Bonnie re local vs general



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's vet just called me to tell me that her blood tests were fine. I asked her about a local and she said that because of the size of the lump and its location that we couldn't do a local, although she said she thought of that, too, as an alternative. Another challenge is the location of the lump. It's in an area with very little extra skin so will be difficult to stitch.

So, she's got to have a general and I'm still worried because of her heart conditions. Please keep the prayers and good thoughts coming for Wednesday. Thanks.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Linda, I will definitely keep Bonnie in my prayers. I will also pray for the vet to do her best in healing Bonnie and in keeping her safe during the surgery. xoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well darn about not being able to do it under a local. But good that all her tests came back fine. I'd be on pins and needles too Linda. You and Bonnie are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I got u guys in my prayers .. I love my sweetie bonnie and will be praying non stop for her till wed! I wish her and her precious heart well. And i send her tones of possitive thoughts. Please give her my kisses and tell her that i love her soooooo much.
I am happy to know that blood tests came out fine.
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

prayers for Bonnie and for you Linda, I wish they could have done a local, it would have made things go easier, I'm thankful for her blood tests. soon Bonnie will be back to her happy self.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitley will be praying for Bonnie and you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda, did you discuss with the vet the type of anesthesia that is to be used? I'd prefer the isoflurane gas. This was used on Missy when she had the portion of her bladder removed and she came out very quickly post surgery.. and she too had a murmur and diabetes so I was very nervous about any of it! , but vet assured me she wanted her to go under quick and get out quick. and everything went wonderfully! 

Was getting a little bootie for the foot mentioned to keep area clean and keep her from licking post surgery? or maybe it will be all taped up and not needed.

Be assured the prayers are going out for precious little Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Linda, I will definitely keep Bonnie in my prayers. I will also pray for the vet to do her best in healing Bonnie and in keeping her safe during the surgery. xoxoxo


Thanks so much, Cory.


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well darn about not being able to do it under a local. But good that all her tests came back fine. I'd be on pins and needles too Linda. You and Bonnie are in my prayers. :grouphug:


Thanks, Crystal.


Katkoota said:


> I got u guys in my prayers .. I love my sweetie bonnie and will be praying non stop for her till wed! I wish her and her precious heart well. And i send her tones of possitive thoughts. Please give her my kisses and tell her that i love her soooooo much.
> I am happy to know that blood tests came out fine.
> Hugs
> Kat


Kat, you're so sweet. Bonnie can feel your kisses all the way from Dubai!


Matilda's mommy said:


> prayers for Bonnie and for you Linda, I wish they could have done a local, it would have made things go easier, I'm thankful for her blood tests. soon Bonnie will be back to her happy self.


 Thanks, Paula - we love you!


donnad said:


> Definitley will be praying for Bonnie and you.


Thank you, Donna.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Linda, did you discuss with the vet the type of anesthesia that is to be used? I'd prefer the isoflurane gas. This was used on Missy when she had the portion of her bladder removed and she came out very quickly post surgery.. and she too had a murmur and diabetes so I was very nervous about any of it! , but vet assured me she wanted her to go under quick and get out quick. and everything went wonderfully!
> 
> Was getting a little bootie for the foot mentioned to keep area clean and keep her from licking post surgery? or maybe it will be all taped up and not needed.
> 
> Be assured the prayers are going out for precious little Bonnie.


Terry, I'm pretty sure that she uses isoflurane but I'll check just to be sure. She's extra careful with Bonnie because of her heart conditions. I never thought of a bootie, that's a good idea. Although I think, knowing Bonnie, that having it taped up would be a better solution.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope everything goes well for Bonnie and you on Wed. Will be keeping you both in my prayers and checking for updates on Wed.

Good Luck


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely keeping sweet Bonnie in my prayers for this Wednesday. Be sure to keep us informed as much as you can-- we aunties (and uncles) worry until we hear all is well.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I will keep you and Bonnie in my prayers:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I will say prayers for your baby girl......Check about the gas because I left a vet because he did not have the isoflurane gas. I hope everything turns out okay and she will be home with you on Wed. night!! Give a great big hug and a kiss to Miss Bonnie......we all love her very much!!!:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

lynda said:


> I hope everything goes well for Bonnie and you on Wed. Will be keeping you both in my prayers and checking for updates on Wed.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks, Lynda. I'll take all the prayers and positive energy I can get!


socalyte said:


> Definitely keeping sweet Bonnie in my prayers for this Wednesday. Be sure to keep us informed as much as you can-- we aunties (and uncles) worry until we hear all is well.


Thank you, Jackie. I will certainly keep you posted on Wednesday.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

fleurdelys said:


> I will keep you and Bonnie in my prayers:grouphug:


Thank you so much!


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes, I will say prayers for your baby girl......Check about the gas because I left a vet because he did not have the isoflurane gas. I hope everything turns out okay and she will be home with you on Wed. night!! Give a great big hug and a kiss to Miss Bonnie......we all love her very much!!!:wub:


Dianne, I'll call her tomorrow just to be sure, but if memory serves me, that's what she used for Bonnie's dental in March.

She's scheduled to come home around 4 on Wednesday so barring any unforeseen complications (I'm knocking on wood right now just typing that!) she will be home with me Wednesday night.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Still thinking positive and praying all will be well. Hugs and love to both you and Bonnie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lin, I'll be back in the city tomorrow morning. I'm going right to St. Patrick's.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand how nervous you must be about having the general. I will pray for you and Bonnie. Hang in there..:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda praying the Bonnie has a complete recovery and no further problem with anything else..xoxo From me and Baci


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Still thinking positive and praying all will be well. Hugs and love to both you and Bonnie.


Thanks, Marie.


KAG said:


> Lin, I'll be back in the city tomorrow morning. I'm going right to St. Patrick's.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Thanks, Ker. Rub a swan for me, lol! Maybe they're good luck!



aprilb said:


> I understand how nervous you must be about having the general. I will pray for you and Bonnie. Hang in there..:grouphug:


Thank you, April. I am very nervous.


kathym said:


> Linda praying the Bonnie has a complete recovery and no further problem with anything else..xoxo From me and Baci


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll keep that little girl in prayers but I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- so sorry that they can't use the local. I know that you would worry so much less. But it's good that Bonnie's blood tests came back good.

I will be on pins and needles with you until this is over. I know that Bonnie is 10 now and a senior and the heart problems on top of it make us worry, but Secret did fine (at 9 1/2 and only 3.8 lbs.) when they pulled her teeth in April, so I know that Bonnie Marie will be fine too.

But, I do think it will be hard to keep her from licking the incision.

Prayers and prayers and hugs and hugs coming your way. We will definitely be anxious for our update on Wednesday.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I'll keep that little girl in prayers but I'm sure she'll be fine.


Thanks, Brit. I hope so.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- so sorry that they can't use the local. I know that you would worry so much less. But it's good that Bonnie's blood tests came back good.
> 
> I will be on pins and needles with you until this is over. I know that Bonnie is 10 now and a senior and the heart problems on top of it make us worry, but Secret did fine (at 9 1/2 and only 3.8 lbs.) when they pulled her teeth in April, so I know that Bonnie Marie will be fine too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lynn. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't terribly worried. As far as licking the incision, I'm going to ask her vet to wrap it.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers for Bonnie that all goes well tomorrow. Will be sending you both positive thoughts.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sending good thoughts and prayers your way..hugs and licks to Bonnie from Jodi too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

lynda said:


> Saying prayers for Bonnie that all goes well tomorrow. Will be sending you both positive thoughts.


Thanks, Lynda. The closer it gets, the more worried I'm becoming.



Maglily said:


> sending good thoughts and prayers your way..hugs and licks to Bonnie from Jodi too


Thanks, Brenda - I'll give Bonnie those hugs and licks, plenty of them!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I am continuing to think about you and Bonnie with postive thoughts and prayers ... and, love and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, I am continuing to think about you and Bonnie with postive thoughts and prayers ... and, love and hugs.


Thanks so much, Marie. I'll take all the prayers and thoughts I can get, lol. Think good thoughts tomorrow morning. I'll update tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Linda, I'm praying for Bonnie tomorrow. I'll still be away and then on the train coming home from Beantown tomorrow. Will check for an update as soon as I can. Try to relax. Glad you won't be alone.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Linda, I'm praying for Bonnie tomorrow. I'll still be away and then on the train coming home from Beantown tomorrow. Will check for an update as soon as I can. Try to relax. Glad you won't be alone.


Thanks, Sue. Hope your job is going well. I'm trying to relax, but it's not easy! I'll relax come 4:00 tomorrow afternoon, and I'll update just as soon as I get home.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have jury duty tomorrow and will see your update only later in the evening. You and Bonnie will be in my thoughts. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is Wednesday noon where I am (I am guessing it is the very first few hours of the AM where you are - I guess you guys are still sleeping). Keeping sweetie Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers for today. 
I am also happy to read that you wont be physically alone today.
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thinking of you both today dear Linda...God hear all our prayers for Bonnie Marie to have a complete recovery ..:grouphug:rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you both!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Got up this AM thinking of little Bonnie.... and you and will be keeping the prayers going until we get the good news it's all over and all is well!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear Linda, praying for Bonnie that all goes perfectly! rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Bonnie this morning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- thinking about you and Bonnie today and sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I wrote a prayer last night and then some how deleted it:blink::angry:, so I went to bed and prayed for Bonnie and for you. Just woke up and came to my computer to check on Bonnie. I know the Lord heard our prayers, I believe precious Bonnie will be fine, and your vet will be surprised there will be enough skin to do stitches. I love you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I have jury duty tomorrow and will see your update only later in the evening. You and Bonnie will be in my thoughts. :grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks, Jane. 



Katkoota said:


> It is Wednesday noon where I am (I am guessing it is the very first few hours of the AM where you are - I guess you guys are still sleeping). Keeping sweetie Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers for today.
> I am also happy to read that you wont be physically alone today.
> (((hugs)))
> Kat


Yes, we were still sleeping, Kat! In fact, I overslept. Bonnie woke me up at 6, I felt bad because I couldn't give her her breakfast, so we curled up on the couch and fell asleep until 9:45! I brushed my teeth and flew out of the house, got there at 10, lol! The surgery is probably being done right now. I should hear by 3 or 4.


kathym said:


> Thinking of you both today dear Linda...God hear all our prayers for Bonnie Marie to have a complete recovery ..:grouphug:rayer:


Thanks, Kathy!


maggieh said:


> Thinking of you both!


Thank you, Maggie.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Got up this AM thinking of little Bonnie.... and you and will be keeping the prayers going until we get the good news it's all over and all is well!


Thanks, Terry.


Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh dear Linda, praying for Bonnie that all goes perfectly! rayer:


Thanks, Dianne.


donnad said:


> Praying for Bonnie this morning.


 Thanks, Donna.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- thinking about you and Bonnie today and sending lots of prayers your way.


Thank you, Lynn. 


Matilda's mommy said:


> Linda I wrote a prayer last night and then some how deleted it:blink::angry:, so I went to bed and prayed for Bonnie and for you. Just woke up and came to my computer to check on Bonnie. I know the Lord heard our prayers, I believe precious Bonnie will be fine, and your vet will be surprised there will be enough skin to do stitches. I love you


Thank you so much, Paula. Everyone's prayers are so comforting. I love you, too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Linda, It is 5:20PM EST. Hope all went well with Bonnie. Waiting to hear an update. Let us know when you get a chance. Hugs to that little doll. Will keep her in my prayers until she is fully recuperated. Hugs to you too mom:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

lynda said:


> Hi Linda, It is 5:20PM EST. Hope all went well with Bonnie. Waiting to hear an update. Let us know when you get a chance. Hugs to that little doll. Will keep her in my prayers until she is fully recuperated. Hugs to you too mom:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


Hi Lynda - she's home and resting comfortably! I started a new post, and posted a picture of my girl with her sweet little bandage.

Thanks for all of your prayers and concern.


----------

